# Puppy canines (when should they be pulled out???)



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Bosco is getting his adult canines in and his top two puppy canines are gone.
It is his bottom two that made me create this thread.
1) Left adult canine is in. His puppy canine broke and is now less than 1cm long. Is there a chance that this will come out on it's own or is it too small?

2) Right adult canine is in and puppy canine is still there. I tried moving the puppy canine but it won't bulge. (I'm not trying to pull it out! only to see if it's loose)
He's 5 months old. Which rec bones should I give him to remove the canine?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If the canines are all the way in, think I'd be off to the vet for advice....


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jazzy had both of her upper canines when she went in a 6 months to be spayed, the vet called and told me that the chances were they were not going to fall out naturally so they charged me $75 to remove both. There was another thread a while ago where their vet wanted almost $300 to remove a few baby teeth 

I would definetely check with your vet, they might say they're ok or if you're planning on neutering they might leave them until then so he's already put under


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Also my pup knocked out both premolars a week ago when I was watering the lawn. I believe it was the P3. Im not sure if it was a puppy tooth or adult. What age do premolars normally come out


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the premolars were *probably* baby teeth....are there gaps or are there teeth where they came out???

as far as the canines - I would not give it alot of time before I consulted a vet - the placement of the adult teeth can affect the bite if the teeth cannot come in properly...

Lee


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks, I suspect it was a puppy premolar too since it was to small.
Another question, when dogs are teething, is it normal for their adult tooth to bleed while chewing on a bone, particularly their adult premolar? If so, how much is normal?


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't wait too long to have it looked at, as it can cause problems with the alignment of her adult canines. We're dealing with this currently (our girl lost her canines early, but still formed the common result - Base Narrow Canines). 

Best to have it looked at while her teeth are still new and coming in 

During Jazmyns spay, our vet would have charged $25 a tooth for any baby teeth that needed to come out.

Our girl bled a few times chewing on a rope or bone while she was teething. We'd have her take a break if we noticed it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I had my vet pull one puppy canine. My dog was 6 months and had an appointment for hip and elbow prelims so they removed the retained canine for free. A day before it started changing color and dying so I think it would have fallen out on its own shortly after but if you're worried, you can have a vet remove them.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I just had Novak's lower puppy canine pulled two weeks ago... it's important like the others have said not to wait too long. Total cost was $112, which included exam and light sedation.


----------

